

Skale Music Tracker, ported from C++ to Flash - audionerd
http://www.skale.org/

======
audionerd
Here's a bit of background:

[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/09/28/a-powerful-music-
tr...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/09/28/a-powerful-music-tracker-in-
your-browser-completely-free/)

------
audionerd
If you've never used a "tracker" before, hit the "Disk Options" button, hit
"\modules", choose a track, and hit "Playing" to start.

